# Help - I`m a scared newby!



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi
I`m a Newby. I`m 34 and recently single after 13 years. I know I can get pregnant (3yrs ago- unfortunatately terminated at 7/40).  I`m looking to do DIUI - but what realistically is the sucess rate? Would it be better to go directly to IVF? Any hope of any NHS funding? (no harm in asking!). I live in the North East - how do I find recommended clinics? I`m fit, healthy, BMI 25.5 (nearly there), non smoker, will give up the alcohol when I start trying!  HELP! I`m scared at this brand new world. Hope you can all help with some of my questions.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Pippa and welcome...

We have threads for IUI and IVF, and the general Single Girls thread - so come and join us on one or all of those, or feel free to start a new thread if you have specific questions....

Your IUI success rates may be a bit higher than mine as you're younger (I'm 3 - I was quoted less than 10% success rate for unmedicated IUI, and perhaps 12-15% for medicated. I had 3 IUIs (2 unmedicated and 1 medicated) before moving to IVF. I've been quoted 35-40% success rate for IVF - the first one failed and I'm now part way through the 2nd....It's a personal decision whether to do IUI or IVF - you have to weigh up success rates, cost, personal circumstance etc. I know I wouldn't personally have felt comfortable going straight to IVF without at least trying IUI, but 3 was enough to convince me to move to IVF - but then I'm a bit older than you, and quite impatient! At 34 you may have a better chance at IUI. Some1 - who is 36 I think, just recently got a BFP on her 6th IUI attempt...so in some cases persistance definitely pays off....

No hope of NHS funding I'm afraid!

As for North East, will leave recommendations to the girlies located up there - Roo, SuzieB and there may be one or two others...I'm sure they will be along soon...

Must dash now as behind with work and spending too much time on the internet! Good luck and fire away with questions - I've learnt so much from the girls on here - better than any consultant!

Laura
x

PS check out also the meet up thread - probably 13th Sept in Windsor - a long way to travel I know but I think Roo and Suzie are coming down from the NE - you'd be most welcome if you'd like to come and talk to some of us in the real world


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Pippa,

When I first started on this journey I had no idea about what to do or where to go, so I approached my GP who referred me to consultant from JCUH, who has a private practice. I had a consult with him and advised IUI and I just went along with it, I can't remember the stats that I was quoted, don't think that they were great but thought that I would have been one of the lucky ones. IUI for me was affordable and not too invasive, I never really believed that I would require IVF but age, cysts and high FSH have forced me along this route. It is a very personal decision as Laura says, one guided by circumstances.
I have just had 1 successful donor embryo in Czech Rep (due to cost) which unfortunately ended in MC, but will probably be going back again in a few months time.

Depending where you are in NE the clinics that treat us singlies are JCUH and I think also the Woodlands at Darlington and centre for life in Newcastle.  If you look on the HFEA website that will give you a list of clinics, what they offer and some also have stats displayed.

Anything else you want to know just give a shout and we'll do our best to help.

Roo xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Pippa

I'm 33 and at the beginning of this journey too. I had a brief consultation at an open evening where I was told not to bother with IUI and go straight to IVF ... the stats for IUI are low and the cost high. My clinic charges approx £800 for the sperm alone and if you were to have a monitored, medicated cycle then the price increases dramatically. IVF, whist far more expensive initially (approx £3k) has a higher success rate and there's also the possibility of freezing embryos which would make the next cycle cheaper. 

I'm pleased that they take this view - I know that IVF is a big commitment emotionally and physically and isn't perhaps warranted from a medical point of view, but I think it makes sense for me. Of course the reason my clinic suggest this route is because they're short on donors -another clinic, with a greater supply, may not think this way.

I'm waiting to have my fist proper consultation and will have more info then. 

Good luck!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Pippa,

Welcome ... wishing you lots of luck, you'll get plenty of help and advice here.

Take care,
Jovi
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Pippa

Welcome to the thread!  As Laura says, I have recently had success with DIUI (although on my 5th treatment, not 6th).  My clinic quoted a general success rate of 20-24% so I just about fit in with that.

I had all my initial testing done on the NHS.  I had my treatments privately at a large NHS hospital, but they have a policy of everyone coming to them via their gynae dept (where I was treated as an NHS patient).  Altogether, my 5 treatments cost me around £4000, which is comparable with one IVF cycle.

The disadvantage of going through NHS testing is that it takes a lot longer than it would privately, but for me this was an advantage as I really needed the waiting time to process everything and feel comfortable with what I was doing.

Initially I wrote to some local clinics to ask if they would treat me as a single woman and for some information about prices and availability of donor sperm, then I went to my GP and asked him to refer me.

Hope this is helpful, let me know if you want any further info.

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Pippa

I'm just starting out on this journey too...off to a seminar today about insemination. I've found this site brilliant, the women on here are really supportive and seem to be able to help with every question, and its great to find people in the same situation. I haven't posted much, still feeling a bit sorry for myself after relationship break-up but reading the posts here is definitely helping me feel more together and positive about it all.

Good luck with it all. 
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Pippa  and welcome to our world !!

I've been posting for about 6 months now and just had first IUI which unfortunately wasn't a goer.. Now on to IVF.  But I'm much much older than you so that has influenced my decision....time running out and all that. 

This site has been invaluable to me so I'd advise you to post away with your questions as there is always someone who can help or share their own experience, and the meetups in person are so valuable too. 

..Di


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Pippa, you've come to the right place 

You've already had a lot of good advice which I don't think I can really add to.  This site and the lovely people here are so supportive. We even have meetups every few months and that's really helpful too to see you're not alone.

There's a wealth of info and experience here and you'll soon get to know everyone.  Personally I wish I'd gone for IVF straight away but I'm a lot older than you.  Also it's probably worth going for at least one IUI to see how your body reacts (and who knows?  for 1st time lucky!).  A medicated IUI would also give you confidence about whether you might have side effects, under or over reaction to the drugs and that is all great info to give you and your consultant confidence should you need to bring the IVF big guns out!

Look forward to getting to know you and sorry to hear about your recent split.  I was with my ex partner for 10 years and know how difficult it can be learn how to be a single person again, not to mention the sadness and regret (even if you know it was the right thing to do).  

Being proactive with investigating ttc is a great way forward and I'm sure one that you will NEVER regret.

Love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all
Thanks for the support. I did lots of thinking and research over the weekend - now thinking of DIVF by egg sharing with single blastocyst transfer (not that I`m getting specific though!).  Just need to work out where next.  My only worry is that if I donate/have treatment close to home,  I feel I might get a chance encounter with one of my `eggs` in the future (or think that I have)- does that sound too wierd?  Is there anyway, if I use a local clinic (eg Gateshead QE), I could ask for the recipient not to be a local lass?

Love to you all,


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Pipa
Welcome to the thread, maybe ring the clinic and ask, but you would need to go through a counselling session so that you don't see them as yours any more.  Also most clinic have a cut off age of 35 for egg sharers.
Good luck on your journey
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome Pippa!

I am sure you'll find lots of support here as it is a great group! Sorry I don't know much about egg sharing,though I feel incredible respect for those that do it! Was really interesting to read about your experience aweeze. 

Anyways, I hope you get the info you need and welcome again!!

Bluebelle


----------

